# France & Italy



## timesharer (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello Fermin,

I have ongoing search requests for France and Italy since Feb. 2009.  I have already paid $100 to extend my 2 deposit weeks once.  My weeks will expire in 2 months again, and my search requests are still not matched.  I am a gold member.  I noticed http://www.dialanexchange.com/exchange-availability.aspx listed “exchanged” France and Italy weeks that matched my requests, but were not offered to me.  Shouldn’t my requests have been moved to the top of the waiting list after 2.5 years?     

Also, DAE had many France private holiday properties weeks available several years ago.  Does DAE/dialanexchange still accept the private holiday properties in France?  What happened to this inventory?


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello,

We can help! We need to hear from you directly though. We need to know who you are to check our outstanding request lists and what the status of your request is. I can let one of our Exchange Counselors know to expect your call or email. Ernie can be reached at 800-468-1799 or ernie.d@daelive.com. 

Internaltionally we cointinue to accept all holiday properties as well as timeshare weeks. France is a high demand area as you can imagine, but we have not changed our policies on accepting deposits. 

Give us a call and we will work with you as best we can. 

Thank you for your inquiry.


----------



## timesharer (Jan 19, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks DAE for looking into the problems and finding 2 France weeks for us.   Although we would prefer a couple weeks earlier than the confirmed weeks, we are pleased that we will stay at the good resorts in France.


----------

